# Mumps.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Helllo,

My husband has woken this morning with a very swollen face, he's been to see the Dr and its mumps! 
Can this harm the baby in any way, should I kick him out (   ) ? 
I'd just like some reassurance ... might ring my midwife now for advice as well, 

Marie xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This is the first time i have been asked about this so i had to look in the books.  Unfortunately they do not mention mumps so cant help you.  However you should have an advice line for the hospital and hopefully they should be able to help you.  If not contact your GP.

Sorry i cant help

Jan


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jan ~ Just for future reference ~ my midwife said (after asking another midwife   ) that is should not cause problems with the pregnancy, apparently 'may' cause m/c in the first 12 weeks but was a tad vague about that.  
She wasnt worried, just told me to call if I felt ill at all, but said she'd advise that anyway and not to worry unduly. 

Marie xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Ta Marie!

I admit i dont have the answer to everything!!  

Jan


----------

